# cheapest place to get maximuscle cyclone?



## monkeymagic1466867937 (Dec 11, 2007)

anybody know where is the cheapest place to buy maximuscle products like cyclone?

cheers


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the real question is, WHY buy maximuscle products like cyclone ?

check out the MOSN banner at the top of the page. a full range of QUALITY products in there my friend.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

In reply to the actual question

Here's a good deal on cyclone mate

SSHealthFoods » Protein powders

4 tubs for £110!

Save a bundle


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

and that's cheap is it ? 4.8kg for £110. thanks.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

For cyclone thats a good deal.

As they are 41.99 each, and on their site 3 = £99

So yeah in reply to monkeymagics post I think it is!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cyclone is very similar to our Build & Recover (Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Build & Recover 2.52kg & FREE Lean-R! [XBR25] - Â£38.95), one of the biggest differences is you'd get 7.5kg for £87.64 including delivery and right now there would be 3 free Lean-R worth £68.95 included.

All I'll say about Maximuscle products is that their extensive marketing doesn't mean their products are any good and its the customers who pay their inflated prices are paying for their large advertising programme.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I was going to order a load of protein from the states but I think I'll be placing an order for the build and recover later - cheers Extreme that's a cracking offer!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

All I'll say to any of the board members is have a look at our range and ask me if you see something you like, if I can do something on price for you I will, if I can't there is no harm in asking.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

ordered - although don't know the code to get the MC discount - and like the look of the afliction T shirts...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Arrived today, and the best tasting protein I've ever had, even beats the new Dorian stuff. You've got a convert I'll be getting my protein form Extreme from now on.

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Pikey, B&R tastes so good because there's more carbs in it than there is in our Performance Whey or Extreme Protein, I've got to admit to finishing a tub of chocolate in about 3 days. I didn't eat anything other than B&R bcos it was so nice!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

one of the dudes i train gave me half a tub of cyclone ages ago-

i do rate maximuscle stuff but its hideously over priced.

the tub is untouched in the back of my cupboard-

it tastes like butt!(i`m guessing lol)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its never a good sign when someone gives their supplements away unless they've lost an arm and can train any more!


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

hello there. im looking to buy some new protein and i was using maximuscle cyclone but i agree its to exspensive. what do you recomend and how much would i pay for it? i too will convert if your gear is really that good.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

harmy said:


> hello there. im looking to buy some new protein and i was using maximuscle cyclone but i agree its to exspensive. what do you recomend and how much would i pay for it? i too will convert if your gear is really that good.


Extreme Build and Recover Strawberry Flavour. Get 25% off with a code somewhere on the site....


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The code is MCD25, I've only tried build and recover banana flavour up to now, it mixes easily in a shaker with water, tastes great and is the best protein and carb drink I've tried. Just order from the extreme link on the site - delivery is pretty fast too.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Pikey said:


> The code is MCD25, I've only tried build and recover banana flavour up to now, it mixes easily in a shaker with water, tastes great and is the best protein and carb drink I've tried. Just order from the extreme link on the site - delivery is pretty fast too.


Its a thumbs up for the chocolate as well!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

whats the cheapest whey protein youve got? i have 10lb of whey for £35 including postage. but its unflavoured so i no im gonna be bored v.soon. and if u can get near on that price il be a convert too


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

Ordered some B and R today.

Site is really easy to use and i like how they keep you updated with progress emails.

Very impressed.


----------

